

Nowmov (YC W10) is seeking Rails engineers - Cmccann7
http://thestartupdigest.com/classifieds/awesome-rails-engineers-at-nowmov-y-combinator-graudate/

======
thomaspun
All founders are on HN. Feel free to ping us if you want to know more about
our product and the interesting work you would get to work on! We are also
looking for awesome frontend contractor (CSS, HTML5, Javascript)

~~~
Cmccann7
More about what Nowmov is doing here: [http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/07/yc-
funded-nowmov-sit-back-r...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/07/yc-funded-
nowmov-sit-back-relax-and-watch-an-endless-stream-of-youtube-videos/)

~~~
samratjp
Keep up the good work guys! Damn, I didn't know you guys had Kelso (to non-
That-70s-Show-watchers, Ashton Kutcher plays Kelso and he is an investor in
this company) on your side :-)

P.S: I came across a boxee app here -
<http://forums.boxee.tv/showthread.php?s=c2d89f5d68631a41671e...>, any chance
it's one of you guys? I really hope you guys are working on a Boxee app!

~~~
thomaspun
Thx! Yeah. It's really funny. I didn't realize it till I watched a 70's show
re run. Boxee app link got cut off. U mind emailing me? tpun at nowmov.com

------
ams6110
You overuse the word "awesome."

------
thomaspun
And a break from the @oldspice. The New Spice! <http://nowmov.com/s/jv>

------
Luyt
Nowmov's video player could use a slider with which you could use to fast
forward in the video clip.

------
jcsalterego
Title: Ten foot grad.

FTA: Y Combinator Graudate.

:(

~~~
Cmccann7
Whoops, need more sleep :)

Just corrected.

~~~
jcsalterego
:)

